# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Hướng dẫn setup tay quay MPG và các nút điều khiển với bo BOB Chị na

## minhdt_cdt10

Trong bài hướng dẫn này em đang thực hiện với 2 BOB của Chị Na hình như sau ạ:



Đối với loại bo này thì mặc định nó đang setup sẵn là output các ngõ ra từ 2-9 nên em sẽ phải tháo chân số 1 (hiện đang được kích mức 0) của con IC đệm 74HC245 (con này đệm tín hiệu 2 chiều được điều khiển bằng chân số 1) hàn lại vào chân 5V để đảo chiều đệm lại của chân 2-9 từ output thành input.
Hình minh họa như sau ạ:



Sau khi hàn lại thành input thì ta phải hàn điện trở kéo lên 5V hoặc 0V để xác định mức tín hiệu cho ngõ vào tránh trường hợp thả nổi vì tín hiệu sẽ bị nhảy lung tung không theo ý mình. Em thì thường kéo lên 5V để kích bằng mức 0V để tránh hao dòng điện từ cổng USB máy tính.
Em hàn trở 10k Ohm lên 5V cho từng chân input như sau ạ. Để tiết kiệm với dễ đi dây hơn nên em bỏ các IC cách ly PC817 ở các chân 10, 11, 12, 13, 15 để xài trực tiếp 5V không xài điện 24v nữa.



Hoàn tất các công đoạn setup BOB thì đến phần cài đặt LPT thứ 2 cho cái BOB thứ 2. Hiện em đang xài cái card PCI-Express to LPT. Hoặc xài PCI to LPT cũng được ạ. Phần cài driver thì các bác tự cài nha.:-)
Cài xong các bác lấy địa chỉ LPT1 (mặc định của máy tính là 0x378) điền vào mục Port2 của mach3 và địa chỉ của LPT2 điền vào Port1 của mach3, lí do em làm vậy là do em không hiểu sao cái card PCI của em nó không cho setup các chân từ 2-9 thành ngõ input được. (cái này do anh CKD chỉ ạ. Thanks anh ạ.:-))
Setup như hình ạ:







Cài xong như vậy các bác cũng đổi dây LPT cho BOB1 (BOB làm bo khiển các trục XYZ) qua card PCI và dây LPT cho BOB2 (BOB em mới hàn lại thành BOB cho tay quay MPG) qua cổng LPT của main máy tính.
Các thông số mục Motor Output thì vẫn giữ nguyên như cài cặt cũ ạ:



Phần Input em xài các OEM trigger#1 -> OEM trigger#15 tương đương nó hỗ trợ 15 cái nút nhấn ngoài ạ.
Em khai báo các chân em xài như sau. Các bác có thể setup chân khác cho tiện theo cách đấu dây ạ. Port thì chọn Port2 và Active Low hết để đầu vào là kích mức 0 (tức GND máy tính).



Phần MPG chân ngõ vào cho tay quay dùng 2 xung A và B lấy ra từ tay quay của máy CNC (loại 5V).
Em setup Port2 và 2 chân 8 và 9 và counts em để 4 để nó hiểu 1 gạch trên đó là 1 xung ạ. Velocity (vận tốc) thì tùy mỗi bác cài như thế nào ạ



Tiếp theo là vào mục System Hotkeys để cài địa chỉ OEM code cho phù hợp với từng chân OEMtrigger# hồi nãy cài ạ. Các bác lên google download bảng mã OEM code (gõ “OEMcode mach3 pdf” để tìm ạ) của nó về để chọn các chân tương thích với từng mục đích cho các nút nhấn của các bác ạ.
Em sẽ hướng dẫn theo cái tay của em như sau ạ:

















Để cài đặt độ phân giải cho từng bước nhích của tay quay MPG. Ví dụ quay một gạch trên tay quay thì các trục được chọn sẽ tịnh tiến bao nhiêu mm giống như  x0.1 – x1 – x10
Vô mục sau ạ:





Nó hỗ trợ 10 độ phân giải khác nhau nhưng em chỉ xài 3 mức như đã cài đặt ở trên là 3 mức  x0.1 – x1 – x10
Các mã OEMcode này em sẽ chọn cho các nút nhấn trên tay quay của em ạ. Cài xong mã code này là các bác đã có thể xài được nút nhấn rồi ạ. Còn tay quay thì các bác phải làm như sau nữa mới xài được ạ.
Ấn nút Tab trên bàn phím máy tính. (Nút bên trên nút CapsLock) để hiện ra cái tay quay ảo trên Mach3,



Cài đặt các nút như em khoanh tròn để xài với tay quay MPG ạ. Sau khi cài xong các bác bắt đầu xài đi nha. Được rồi đó ạ.:-)
Thanks các bác đã xem bài ạ. Có gì phần nào làm không được các bác post tại đây em xem nếu biết em chỉ lại ạ.:-) 
Chúc các bác thành công ạ.
À là em đang nghiên cứu cái Modbus dùng Arduino cho mach3 để xài được nhiều nút nhấn hơn không biết có bác nào biết chỉ em với ạ. Thanks các bác.

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, cnclaivung, cuong, elenercom, Ga con, Giaduy, haignition, hieu_potter, Himd, hminhtq, huanpt, huyquynhbk, lineage2, luctranpro, Luyến, Mạch Việt, Minh Phúc, Minh Phi Nguyen, mylove299, ppgas, Quach Viet Hai, QuyND, Ryan, saudau, secondhand, solero, TigerHN, trongbim, Tuanlm, vanlam1102, vufree, winstarvn

----------


## mylove299

Bài viết hay đó Minh khi nào lên máy mới sẽ xài, găm sẵn một cái tay quay chà bá rùi  :Big Grin: . Cho anh hỏi một vấn đề này em có thử chưa nhỉ là dùng BOB usb control Axis và dùng LPT bob để control cái MPG được không nhỉ?

----------


## mylove299

Mà cái MPG sử dụng Switch dạng núm xoay thì gọn hơn nhiều ý Minh

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Mà cái MPG sử dụng Switch dạng núm xoay thì gọn hơn nhiều ý Minh


em cũng tính làm cái đó mà chạy lên nhật tảo xa quá em làm biếng nên mua nút nhấn ở nhà chơi.:-)
Em cũng chưa thử qua cách đó ạ vì em không có bo USB để tét ạ.:-)

----------


## CKD

Haha!
Làm chủ được cả BOB, LPT, Mach3 luôn rồi.
Chúc mừng nhá  :Smile:

----------


## Himd

Hay đánh dấu để theo dõi

----------


## Ga con

Sao không làm như tớ đi cho nó gọn. To nặng quá khó cầm lắm.



Thanks.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Haha!
> Làm chủ được cả BOB, LPT, Mach3 luôn rồi.
> Chúc mừng nhá


thanks anh nhiều ạ. không biết anh rành về modbus không chỉ em với ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Sao không làm như tớ đi cho nó gọn. To nặng quá khó cầm lắm.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


em học được cách làm của anh rồi nha. cho bo lên tay cầm luôn. cho jack lpt ra thui cho tiết kiệm dây. cái em tốn dây quá.:-)

----------


## Luyến

Tuyệt vời bác chủ ah. Em có 1 cái mua mấy năm roiif tí quên may mà có bài viết này của bác chủ em mới lục lại Kaka. Cái của em là board mở rộng đồng bộ với BOB Usb ecut

----------


## lineage2

Cám ơn bác chủ đã chia sẻ.
Tiện thể cho mình hỏi, với BoB này khi dùng nguồn ngoài 24vdc thì có cần dùng nguồn từ cổng USB nửa ko ạ. Tại mình củng có 1 cái mà chưa biết sài làm sao.
Còn modbus Ardunio với Mach3 bác nghiên cứu cái này thử xem, em thấy nó hướng dẩn cụ thể lắm. Nếu được bác cho anh em cái tutorial nhé.

----------


## biết tuốt

có ông nào bán bob lpt thứ 2 không các bác nhỉ , đang cần 1 cái mà ngại làm quá , chỉ em với thank

----------


## CKD

Modbus MPG thì có 1 cái, dùng với mach3 mặc định nhưng thấy nó tuỳ hứng quá nên bỏ luôn. Nghiên cứu thì anh gởi.
Có mấy cái mpg chạy kèm plugin thì chưa thử qua.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cám ơn bác chủ đã chia sẻ.
> Tiện thể cho mình hỏi, với BoB này khi dùng nguồn ngoài 24vdc thì có cần dùng nguồn từ cổng USB nửa ko ạ. Tại mình củng có 1 cái mà chưa biết sài làm sao.
> Còn modbus Ardunio với Mach3 bác nghiên cứu cái này thử xem, em thấy nó hướng dẩn cụ thể lắm. Nếu được bác cho anh em cái tutorial nhé.


nguồn từ cổng USB thì vẫn cần phải xài nha bác vì nó cấp nguồn cho đám IC đệm ạ. Em đã coi qua tài liệu này rồi nhưng vẫn chưa hiểu cho lắm. Vẫn đang mày mò tìm hiểu xem sao. Nghiên cứu được em sẽ làm bài hướng dẫn ngay ạ. Cái này có vẻ khó hơn cái OEMcode.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Modbus MPG thì có 1 cái, dùng với mach3 mặc định nhưng thấy nó tuỳ hứng quá nên bỏ luôn. Nghiên cứu thì anh gởi.
> Có mấy cái mpg chạy kèm plugin thì chưa thử qua.


Anh cho em xin ít tài liệu của anh biết với ạ. Có gì em xem thêm hiểu thêm được ít gì không.:-)
Anh gửi vào mail này giúp em với ạ.
minhdt1992@gmail.com

----------


## gialangspkt

Nhờ các pro hướng dẫn kỹ giúp diy 1 cái chơi thôi. Mua linh kiện tay quay ở đâu vậy mấy bác. Mình ở TpHCM

----------


## motu

Định làm một cái giống chủ thớt mà hốt được e bob này có sẵn giao tiếp tay quay, đỡ chế cháo  :Smile:

----------


## haignition

Bạn lắp chạy thử chưa ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Định làm một cái giống chủ thớt mà hốt được e bob này có sẵn giao tiếp tay quay, đỡ chế cháo


Lưu ý bob này nhiễu lắm nha anh. Phải làm lại nó thì mới ngon được. Không nhiễu banh xác.

----------

trongbim

----------


## trongbim

Em đang tập tành làm một cái MPG như của bác, bác có vẽ sơ đồ nối dây của của MPG với BOB không cho em xin tham khảo với ạ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## congmanhtb

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3n1jL356Bs
Của em đây. cùng board của bác trên hỏi nhé, Chi phí khoảng 60k. Siêu rẻ. !. Bác mở datasheet của board mạch ra sẽ có sơ đồ chân cẳng cụ thể đấu theo là được th

----------


## Giaduy

Đang cần, cám ơn bạn.

----------


## huyquynhbk

Các cụ cho e hỏi nếu có tay quay phát xung 12VDC thì làm như nào để nó chuyển về xung 5VDC ah?e đang có cái tay quay phát xung 12v mà máy chỉ nhận 5VDC.thanks

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

a dùng cầu phân áp điện trở để đưa về 5 vôn vô bo nha a
cần hỏi gì thêm zalo em chỉ nha. 0344246304

----------

CKD, huyquynhbk

----------

